# Ams with LGB/Bachmann questions



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
I was just thinking about a few older cars with the new 1:20.3 scale AMS equipment. Has anyone tried the LGB gondola/open observation car with the 1:20.3 AMS yellow passenger cars? Any photos? Does the yellow match out pretty close? I always thought this LGB car was a little large for the 1:22 scale train (and ended up getting rid of mine). Also, wondering if the Bachmann Big Hauler 1:22 scale tank cars (my Gramps seems large with my 1:22 scale rolling stock) would work with Bachmann's 1:20 scale freight trucks [they are much more detailed than the original Big Haulers]. Just using the holidays to ponder a few things and thought I would ask for your ideas/suggestions/photos. THANKS!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted, 
The 122 Bachmann tankers look ok with the AMS cars. They are a tad narrow, someone over on LSC added 3/8" strips to the sides and a wood deck to make thfit better with the 120 cars. I don't think he did anything with the trucks. 

Chuck


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I believe the AMS passenger cars dwarf LGB or Bachmann Passenger car 

Couple of threads here with pictures to help your pondering: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aft/112835/Default.aspx 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aft/5851/Default.aspx 

Alan


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

As to color matching, the yellow on my brass Accucraft Bumblebee coaches doesn't match the yellow on the plastic Accucraft J&S coaches. Chuck . In one of those posts, I'm at a loss as to how one of my my pictures appeared in Kevin's post and I commented about what a great picture it was. I don't think that my humor is that tongue in cheek.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Chuck, I think you were commenting on a second photo in that post, which no longer displays. It was from the Denver Public Library's site, and they changed things a few years ago to make it harder for folks to hotlink to or download their photos. On the flip side, you can look at the photos in incredible detail online. It's just that if you want to copy the photos, you're going to have to zoom in, do lots of screen grabs, and stitch them together in Photoshop; a very time-consuming process. 

To the original question, the LGB open gondola will be dwarfed by the AMS cars without question. It may look okay to an untrained eye, but anyone who's seen or ridden the prototype will undoubtedly notice it as being quite a bit off. 

The 1:22 tank car, on the other hand, works pretty well with 1:20 equipment. The tank scales out pretty close to a 6,000 gallon tank. I took the tank off and built a new flat car to go underneath, but I was modeling a specific car. You really wouldn't need to, as on tank cars, the tank is the important thing. The car wouldn't have to be any wider than enough to securely hold the tank in place. 

Later, 

K


----------

